# Philly Cheese Steak Wraps



## hvacwife (May 30, 2004)

*

6 (10-inch) flour tortillas
1 onion
3 Tbl. butter
1 red bell pepper, cut into strips
1 green bell pepper, cut into strips
1/2 tsp. garlic salt
2 cups cubed American cheese
6 oz. thinly sliced deli roast beef, cut int 2 inch strips.

Warm the tortillas using the package directions. Cut the onion into halves through the stem end. Slice into half-rings. Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add the onion and bell peppers. Cook for 6 to 8 min. or until the onion is golden brown, stirring occ. Remove from the heat. Add the garlic salt, cheese and roast beef and mix well.

Spoon 1 c. of the mixture onto the center of each tortilla. Fold 1 edge of the tortilla over the filling toward the center. Roll to enclose the filling. Place 2 wraps seam side down on a microwave-save plate. Mocrowave on high for 1 to 2 min. or until heated through, turning the plate halfway through the cooking time. Repeat with the remaining wraps 
  *


----------



## Nan (Aug 26, 2004)

*Awesome!*

This recipe looks awesome!  I will definitely try this one.  Thanks!


----------

